# Ersatz für ZH1/597



## kpf (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade in einer Dokumentation von uns noch einen Verweis auf die ZH 1/597, "Sicherheitsregeln für berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen" entdeckt. da die ZH1... ja seit langem außer Kraft sind, suche ich nun die Nachfolge- bzw. Ersatzvorschrift dafür - oder gibt es das so einfach gar nicht?
Da es um eine allgemeine Liefervorschrift geht, kann ich mich auch nicht auf eine C-Norm beziehen.
Also, was schreibe ich jetzt da hin??

Grüße


----------



## reliability (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo kpf,

zur ZH 1/597 und ob es dafür eine Ersatzvorschrift gibt kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Vielleicht findest du in der DIN CLC/TS 62046, dass was du suchst:
http://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/0113026/din-clc-ts-62046-vde-v-0113-211-2009-04.html

Oder bei Beuth http://www.beuth.de mal nach 61496 suchen.

Gruß
Reliability


----------



## kpf (7 Juli 2011)

Danke. ich suche aber eher in Richtung BG-Vorschriften o.ä. als nach Normen.

Grüße


----------



## jora (7 Juli 2011)

kpf schrieb:


> Danke. ich suche aber eher in Richtung BG-Vorschriften o.ä. als nach Normen.
> 
> Grüße



Hi kpf

dann frag doch einfach mal direkt bei der BG nach. Du/deine Firma gehört ja sicherlich einer an und habt somit einen Ansprechpartner, die sich mit den Vorschriften sehr gut auskennen 

Greez
alex


----------



## Tommi (7 Juli 2011)

kpf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade in einer Dokumentation von uns noch einen Verweis auf die ZH 1/597, "Sicherheitsregeln für berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen" entdeckt. da die ZH1... ja seit langem außer Kraft sind, suche ich nun die Nachfolge- bzw. Ersatzvorschrift dafür - oder gibt es das so einfach gar nicht?
> Da es um eine allgemeine Liefervorschrift geht, kann ich mich auch nicht auf eine C-Norm beziehen.
> ...


 
ich schaue morgen mal nach...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (8 Juli 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich schaue morgen mal nach...


 
Hallo,

also, die ZH1/597 hat BG-seitig laut meinen Unterlagen keinen Nachfolger, z.B. eine BGI oder BGR, wie es das sonst häufig gibt. 

Es gibt folgende VDE / DIN EN zu BWS:

*VDE* *0113-201* *(DIN EN 61496-1)*
*Sicherheit von Maschinen - Berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen - Teil 1: Allgemeine Anforderungen und Prüfungen*

*DIN EN ISO* *13855* 
*Sicherheit von Maschinen - Anordnung von Schutzeinrichtungen im Hinblick auf Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten von Körperteilen*

*Dazu noch die VDE 0113-1 (DIN EN60204-1) für die allgemeinen Themen...* 

Nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen recherchiert. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kpf (9 Juli 2011)

>> also, die ZH1/597 hat BG-seitig laut meinen Unterlagen keinen Nachfolger, z.B. eine BGI oder BGR, wie es das sonst häufig gibt. 

Danke, das war's, was ich wissen wollte.

Gruß
kpf


----------

